# JLPT Classic 2-Day Event July 25-26



## brian lee (Jul 16, 2009)

all right it is time to get serious, this 2 day event will be on Jackson both days. everyone that has qualified for this event, this is for all the marbles.the top 5 teams are as followed:
1.Ed Cavender-1023.47
2.James Wood-Cain A.-1014.98
3.Brian Lee- John Finney-985.97
4.Will P.-976.10
5.Mike D.-965.57

this is the list of everyone that has qualified:
Mark H
Chris H
Ryan Buress
Nathan Buress
Jack Ferrell
Barry Collins
Randy Bush

also: side pot 30.00{per day} 25.00 best weight 5.00 big fish.this is optional


ED you have become the hunted. So sleep w/ one eye open till this is over


----------



## fishdoc (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats to all , and hope to see you at the Classic. Use this thread to let us know if your going to attend or not. Top 3 got free entry , the rest of us its $80 for the Classic and $30 for the side pot. We Hope to see you. Mike 478/363/0871


----------



## jferrell3054 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Classic*

If I locate some fish I'll be there. I have never seen such a hard bite like this season.

Jack


----------



## Ryan1980 (Jul 17, 2009)

So How is going to work this year with the payout ?  there does not look like many qualifed so will it be winner take all or pay 2 places and what did the classic pot total this year ?  at most it looks like we might have 9 or 10 boats


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 17, 2009)

Payout will Depend on the Number of boats Registered. Usually will Pay 1 in 2 boats or 1 in 3 boats. Please Register on the website as soon as you can so we will know who will be there so we can figure the payouts.

I went ahead and Registered the People that I know Are fishing, The Rest of you that are fishing register ASAP.


----------



## anglerEd (Jul 18, 2009)

Me, hunted? You had better hunt the fish Brian.


----------



## jwood (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm in the hunt.


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 18, 2009)

Just waiting to Hear if Barry Collins and Will P./ Randy Bush are fishing or Not?


----------



## brian lee (Jul 19, 2009)

James, lets put a bounty out WANTED!!!!!!!  Ed Cavender


----------



## jwood (Jul 19, 2009)

Sounds good.  I wish the pts. on the web site would have got updated after the last tourny.  Dropping two tournys sure helped someone!!


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 19, 2009)

jwood said:


> Sounds good.  I wish the pts. on the web site would have got updated after the last tourny.  Dropping two tournys sure helped someone!!



If you need me to add the last tourney on the Points I can. I didnt Add it in because They Dropped Two of them taking the Best 5 of 7. I did not Figure out the best 5 of 7, Mike did that. I just figured why add on the last one if he already figured out the Final Pts Standings.


----------



## brian lee (Jul 19, 2009)

if the last tourney was one of your bad events then it wouldnt have been added to begin with. why add it if you are going to turn around and take it away.the points was a good idea if they were done a little differently. 2pt increments anyone can be in first and finish 6th and still be in the runnings.they needed to be a little space between the points awarded for the places. jmo


----------



## Basshunter21 (Jul 20, 2009)

Me and Randy will be there...I'm gonna register now...it's been a pleasure fishin with you gentlemen during this stretch and will see ya saturday


----------



## Ryan1980 (Jul 20, 2009)

any figures on how much is going to be in the pot and what the pay out schedule is yet


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ryan1980 said:


> any figures on how much is going to be in the pot and what the pay out schedule is yet



Hey, Everyone has Registered Except One Person. Waiting to Hear back from Him then we can work on the Payout. We just need to know how much will be in the Pot But we cant do that until we know whether or not he will be there.


----------



## fishdoc (Jul 20, 2009)

- 100 $ for asking about pay schedule per xs asking.......lol


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 21, 2009)

Classic Payout is Below:

1st Place:$440.00
2nd Place:$220.00
3rd Place:$100.00

In Addition there will be a total of $150.00 for Big Fish. $50.00 For Big Fish Each Day and $50.00 For the Biggest Fish over all.

Also To make Things a Little More Interesting There will be a $30.00 Per Day Side Pot For Those of you that are interested. It will be a winner take all Side Pot For each day.


----------



## fishdoc (Jul 22, 2009)

Looks good ,see you guys there bright and early on sat am. Mike


----------



## brian lee (Jul 23, 2009)

i want to know who did the registration? b/c noone really registered. everyone knew the top three teams would be here cause it is free. not complaining or nothing. it just seems odd that the top 4 teams are last. also if this is all the boats we are going to have the pay scale needs to change. 3 places being paid out for 6 boats is ridiculous.1 place gets 500 &2 place gets 260. keep the big fish pot the way it is.just my opinion


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Take off*



brian lee said:


> i want to know who did the registration? b/c noone really registered. everyone knew the top three teams would be here cause it is free. not complaining or nothing. it just seems odd that the top 4 teams are last. also if this is all the boats we are going to have the pay scale needs to change. 3 places being paid out for 6 boats is ridiculous.1 place gets 500 &2 place gets 260. keep the big fish pot the way it is.just my opinion



I don't think it's going to matter what boat number you are when there is only 7 boats.


----------



## fishdoc (Jul 24, 2009)

8 boats , I believe the pay out is good. If you win your more than likely going to get the side pot as well. Not a bad payday. See you in the morning.


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Jul 24, 2009)

*Mike*



Marks500 said:


> Classic Payout is Below:
> 
> 1st Place:$440.00
> 2nd Place:$220.00
> ...


 
Mike is that payout based on 8 boats?  B/c mark only has 7 registered on the website and I didn't think the classic pot had over 500 in it which is what it would have to have to add up right on 8 boats.


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 24, 2009)

brian lee said:


> i want to know who did the registration? b/c noone really registered. everyone knew the top three teams would be here cause it is free. not complaining or nothing. it just seems odd that the top 4 teams are last. also if this is all the boats we are going to have the pay scale needs to change. 3 places being paid out for 6 boats is ridiculous.1 place gets 500 &2 place gets 260. keep the big fish pot the way it is.just my opinion



We had registration so we would know who would be showing up or not. Just because you have a Free entry doesnt mean you can make it.. So If you couldnt make it, The Free Entry would move down to the next Highest Placing person. We have done this Before and it worked out fine. There is going to be 7 to 8 boats. Classic Pays 1 in 3 boats. Everyone Contributed to the Pot and we all deserve a Far Chance to get a little Money back. I could understand what you are saying if we only had 6 boats but we are having More then that. Not trying to be rude, But if you dont like the way it is being done, Do it yourself! We dont get paid to do this, we do this for you guys on our own time.


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 24, 2009)

Bnathanb1982 said:


> Mike is that payout based on 8 boats?  B/c mark only has 7 registered on the website and I didn't think the classic pot had over 500 in it which is what it would have to have to add up right on 8 boats.


 
Nathan, I think The payout is Based on 7 or 8 boats. We were waiting to hear back from Barry Collins which would be the 8th boat.That is with the 80 Dollar Entry Fees added in. The actual Classic Pot amount is on the website.


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Jul 24, 2009)

*7*

Yeah Mark I added it up and it was based on 7 boats.  Do yall just split up the extra 80 among the 3 places or pay it all to first?  Just curious?


----------



## brian lee (Jul 25, 2009)

mark im not trying to get your panties in a wad, but the pay scale shouldnt change just b/c it is the classic. and as far as me doing it myself hey i will if thats what you want. im not complaining im just curious on why we were paying 3 places w/ only 8 boats. it should be the same as it has been all year. i want to win money also.


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 25, 2009)

brian lee said:


> mark im not trying to get your panties in a wad, but the pay scale shouldnt change just b/c it is the classic. and as far as me doing it myself hey i will if thats what you want. im not complaining im just curious on why we were paying 3 places w/ only 8 boats. it should be the same as it has been all year. i want to win money also.



I understand and I said I wasnt trying to be rude. You are welcome to make the Payout Schedule next time. The Last Classic we had in the winter Almost everyone got paid, and we also had like 1500 in the pot. We couldnt do that This year because we didnt have enough money in the pot obviously. Payout through out the season has been 1 in 5 boats, if we did that in the classic it would be winner take all Because we didnt have 10 boats it wouldnt have payed 2 places. Everyone Contributed to the Pot that is Fishing and we were trying to give everyone a Chance to win something. No One Complained about it last year so we assumed everyone was cool with it. Just trying to make it fun for everyone and have more then one person getting some cash. I mean we are not fishing for high stakes here, Mostly Fun, The money just makes it a little more interesting. But we cant Change the payout the Morning of the tournament. I really dont care how it is done, I just want to fish whether its for money or not, I just like the Competition and try to get along with everyone.  We all just need to sit down next time and really talk about all this and set stuff in stone before the season starts.


----------



## brian lee (Jul 25, 2009)

i totally agree w/ what you are saying. what all comes down to is getting the boat count up.i wouldnt care if we fish a series w/o a classic and fish the second series w/ a classic w/ the funds from both series in one. the payout will be higher. we have the same people fish year round, so everyone will have a fair chance @ money


----------



## Marks500 (Jul 26, 2009)

brian lee said:


> i totally agree w/ what you are saying. what all comes down to is getting the boat count up.i wouldnt care if we fish a series w/o a classic and fish the second series w/ a classic w/ the funds from both series in one. the payout will be higher. we have the same people fish year round, so everyone will have a fair chance @ money



Yeah It Seems winter Time Brings a lot Bigger boat count. I think we had 40+ boats at one time. I think some People are afraid of the hot weather and the slow bite so they dont show. The Classic is kinda of just a fun thing, I think we should have more then 8 events and it would be a higher payout at the classic. I fish almost every Saturday anyways so more events are good with me. Also the points thing, We need to just Keep that Simple I think.  Either go with Just Weight Or Just Base points. Combining them Both Just seems to make things Difficult In the End. I think Just weight Would be simple and fair.


----------



## jwood (Jul 26, 2009)

Just weight that tells the story.


----------



## mike c (Jul 27, 2009)

congrats james way to back to back up what you say


----------



## fishdoc (Jul 27, 2009)

Results 
James Wood/Cain Almand  18.92
Mark Hetkowski/Chris Hayes 18.66  AND BF EACH DAY  1-5.03 2-3.93
Brian Lee /John Finney 18.18
Congrats to all who fished with us this season. There will be some changes in Management for the winter Series. We will keep you posted.Mike


----------



## anglerEd (Jul 27, 2009)

Enjoyed it fellas and thanks for fishing. We have been through some ups and downs puting these tournaments on. In the next series, Mike and I will Just be the guys coming around and trying to find something to fuss about. Run with it Brian. It's your baby now.


----------



## fishdoc (Jul 27, 2009)

Thats right ,Brian Lee and John Finney are now running the Winter Series. For us by Us!!!..Best of luck and hope to see you at the Winter Slam.


----------

